

Messing with a Competitor’s Fundraising - ghosh
http://avc.com/2014/11/messing-with-a-competitors-fundraising/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29

======
uptown
Just uninstalled the Uber app. No need to support a company that repeatedly
demonstrates they have no ethical core.

